# сервер занят



## Cryptolog (28.08.2019)

Доброго времени суток! Вопрос такой. Юзер выбирает файл .tif и нажимает на нем *ПКМ - Отправить по почте. *У него открывается новое окно сообщений в outlook 2016 с вложением где этот файл тиф. После этого происходит какой то глюк и появляется окно которое нельзя закрыть:


> *Сервер занят*
> Действие не может быть завершено, так как другая программа занята. Для перехода к этой программе воспользуйтесь кнопкой "Переключиться".


Подскажите чем может быть вызвана проблема? Другая программа это какая ?


----------



## Hyper (28.08.2019)

Ну и если нажать на кнопку Переключиться то что будет ?


----------



## SvetlanaD (28.08.2019)

Cryptolog сказал(а):


> Доброго времени суток! Вопрос такой. Юзер выбирает файл .tif и нажимает на нем *ПКМ - Отправить по почте. *У него открывается новое окно сообщений в outlook 2016 с вложением где этот файл тиф. После этого происходит какой то глюк и появляется окно которое нельзя закрыть:
> 
> Подскажите чем может быть вызвана проблема? Другая программа это какая ?:coder:



перезапустить Outlook , снять задачу через CTRL + ALT + DEL или убить процесс.


----------



## Cryptolog (28.08.2019)

это понятно. но вопрос в том почему это возникает? Видимо это все таки разовый сбой тк попробовал повторить и ошибки не возникло..:upset:


----------



## Cryptolog (28.08.2019)

Еще обнаружил интересную деталь.. Судя по всему ошибка возникает при отправке именно tif файлов и из приложения *microsoft office document imaging*.
Outlook сообщает об ошибке:

```
Исчерпаны системные ресурсы. Закройте часть окон.
```




И так же замечаю подозрительные процессы в диспетчере задач:

```
[B]fixmapi.exe[/B]  -  FIXMAPI 1.0 MAPI Repair Tool
```




Как будто ломается mapi соединение


----------



## Apossum (28.08.2019)

Попробуйте в 
	
	



```
Панель управления - Почта - Ваша учетная запись - Изменить
```
  убрать режим кэширования. 
Попробуйте подключить outlook по https а не по mapi


----------



## Fedor (28.08.2019)

Cryptolog сказал(а):


> Доброго времени суток! Вопрос такой. Юзер выбирает файл .tif и нажимает на нем *ПКМ - Отправить по почте. *У него открывается новое окно сообщений в outlook 2016 с вложением где этот файл тиф. После этого происходит какой то глюк и появляется окно которое нельзя закрыть:
> 
> Подскажите чем может быть вызвана проблема? Другая программа это какая ?:coder:



думаю тут дело в блокировке процессов


----------



## Fedor (28.08.2019)

или можно попробовать подождать минуты 2:think2:


----------

